

Exploring the Bitcoin Bubble: from February to Now - kiba
http://bitcoinweekly.com/articles/exploring-the-bitcoin-bubble-from-february-to-now

======
ScottBurson
I think the argument that Bitcoins will ultimately have some nonzero value is
fairly sound under certain assumptions, namely (a) the crypto doesn't get
broken; (b) governments don't outlaw it. If Bitcoin turns out to be useful,
people will want to keep a certain amount of it on hand so they don't have to
continually trade in and out of it, with the attendant fees.

That doesn't mean, however, that a bubble hasn't formed or will not form.
Speculative bubbles take on lives of their own, and can drive the market price
well above the true value, as we've all seen.

------
SlipperySlope
Well reasoned article.

------
molecularbutter
wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole

